# Where to complain about Sony Bravia TV



## JP1234 (7 Aug 2011)

Just over 3 years ago my husband bought a Sony Bravia LCD  Model KDL40v3000.  I think it cost €1200 at the time

 The link below is not our TV but is exactly what we have on ours, plus 2 large vertical shadows in the middle of the screen.

[broken link removed]

We went into the retailer today but they point blank refused to help as the set was out of warranty. The sales man said he had never heard of this problem until I pointed out it was quite common and got him to google it while we were there, he then changed his mind to say it was obviously a common manufacturing fault and to contact Sony.  We tried to argue that our contract was with the shop and it was not unreasonable to expect a TV to last more than 3 years. I have read LCD should last a minimum of 60,000 hours ( 6-7 years if on 24 hours a day!)

I have used the online form but it keeps saying there is a "error with submission" though it doesn't highlight where the error is and every field is completed. I also tried emailing generalcic@eu.sony.com ( found on their website) but that one bounced back. the only phone number is an 0845 number in the UK.

The salesman in the shop told us if Sony won't help to go back to them and see what they can work out - we actually said we would be prepared to either get a free refund or replacement or would look for a substantial discount on a new TV, but they won't help us until we contact Sony!

We feel we are stuck now, I am of the opinion that the TV has not lasted a reasonable time and should therefore by replaced, repaired or refunded by the shop but husband wants to go through Sony first.   However getting in touch with Sony (other than writing to their postal address) is proving difficult.

Does anyone have an email or phone number for Sony Ireland. Or any opinion/knowledge on what the next step should be.
I have looked through the Sale of Goods Act but there didn't seem to be any definitive answer regarding TV sets.


----------



## Hoagy (7 Aug 2011)

*SONY 014131771*

from the Power City website, hopefully it's up to date.


----------



## JP1234 (7 Aug 2011)

Thanks a million Hoagy.

I just rang it to see if it was in operation, it is obviously closed now but the recorded message did say Sony Customer Information Centre.

Will be on to them first thing tomorrow

Cheers


----------

